# Help with a Promaster Infrared Remote and a Canon Rebel xt 350D



## flashbulb (Aug 15, 2012)

Hey

I have a Canon Rebel xt 350D that I've owned for a quite a few years, and I've been using a Promaster infrared remote off and on. I haven't used it since last year, and it is not wanting to work with my camera right now. I have changed the battery in the remote as it was dead, made sure my settings on my camera were on the timer/remote setting, etc. I referred to the manual for my camera, and I have done what it says. No dice. Even resetting my camera did nothing. Yes, the remote actually does work. It just won't work with this specific camera.







This is the remote I have. (http://www.promaster.com/products.asp?product=9149)

Has anyone had this problem? Does anyone have suggestions? I have searched on many sites, and I have not found a solution. I haven't had to use a forum before, so this is new to me.


----------

